# Schools Around Silicon Oasis



## mikaeel (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi All, am newon this site and hoping some good advice from my neibhours 
I am looking for a good UK / US Syllabus school around Silicon Oasis preferabbly providing transport for my 3 yr old son, budget around 20k P.A any suggentions??

Secondly has any one faced high rent increase for your apt this year if yes have you taken any action on that? my landlord has hiked 6K rent for me for 1 BD apt last yr it was 34k so hes making it now 6k, can he really do that?

Thanks all, cheers


----------



## Expatin_dubai (Apr 25, 2013)

There is indian high school... And also British orchard nursery in silicon oasis... There r one more schools near international city.. Though I don't remember the names.. Hope dis helps..


----------

